# How hard is it to change locks/tumblers?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

abefroman said:


> How hard is it to change locks/tumblers?
> 
> Is it easiest to just change out the locks? How hard is it to find 4 locks, 2 deadbolts, 2 handles, with the same key?
> 
> TIA


You'll need to buy them & bring them to a locksmith if you want them all the same. You can find door locks etc that may match at hardware store. They will have codes on them, if the codes match they use the same key

That said I find it better to have different keys for front, back & basement. If I need someone to have a key &/or key gets lost I only have to change out that lock

Most are fairly easy to swap out


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Not hard at all, but you will need the proper tools and a kit with all the different sized tumblers. If you bought them at a local Hardware store (Ace, True Value, etc.) they will usually do it for you for free, HD charges $5 per change out, and as Scuba Dave says, any locksmith.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Home Depot and Lowes carry locks keyed the same. Just match the code letters on the boxes.
Ron


----------



## Oak Creek Ter (Mar 4, 2009)

*Handy Tip When Taking the Locks Out*

I changed the back door lock on my house because it was too old and it was time. I did have it keyed to match the front by buying it at my local Ace. They took the key and ground the lock to match. 

One very helpful thing I did was that when I took the lock out of the door, I put the parts on the counter exactly how and in the order that I took them out of the door. This was really helpful later when I was putting the new one in.


----------

